# Helping my parents//



## Rockv (Sep 23, 2008)

Okay, now, my dad and I are keeping this project to find work in the UAE on the down-low at the moment. My dad is a floor layer and does carpet and vinyl look under your feet, thats carpet, he does it =P and my mum is a qualified geography and home economics teacher who graduated from QUT -Queensland University of Technology. 

I've always been interested in this country, and now that one of my friends has just recently moved to Dubai, my dad, mum, brother and myself wanna make the switch!

Any help on companies that hire/contract or sub-contract carpet layers who have been in the industry for 25 years? Or schools that need a geo or cooking or sewing teacher? 


And whats the cheap places to live lol? 


thanks

Da'nn


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I would forget trying to get work as a carpet or vinyl fitter out here. That work is usually carried out by workers from Asia/India/Pakistan etc and I very much doubt if the pay would be adequate


----------



## Rockv (Sep 23, 2008)

Oh what! damn, well that sucks


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Ogri750 said:


> I would forget trying to get work as a carpet or vinyl fitter out here. That work is usually carried out by workers from Asia/India/Pakistan etc and I very much doubt if the pay would be adequate



Totally agree! The skilled trades get paid peanuts here! I was speaking to a security guard in my building and I was shocked to hear that my rent costs a couple of times more than what he earns! Your mum would get a job as a teacher though but again, the pay is nothing to get excited about!!!


----------

